# Resurrecting a 1941 Westinghouse



## beeblebrox82 (Jun 22, 2012)

Greetings!


I acquired this old 1941 Westinghouse compressor... trying to bring it back to life for my shop and I'll admit I'm a bit daunted by the task. Tank is very solid and you can spin the compressor by hand and it builds pressure quickly. 

First and foremost, I want to replace the pressure switch and gauge, but shopping for switches has yielded a paralyzing amount of results. I'm pretty handy but I've just got no experience with these things. 

It's a 3hp single phase motor, wired for 220. Planning on using it in my garage for air tools/spray guns. Any help on what I should pay attention to for safety, and getting the thing running would be greatly appreciated. I'd love to have this old gal chugging along again. 

Thanks!


----------



## bernietech (Jan 11, 2012)

nice find!!

new belts, pressure switch, check valve, blow off safety valve. after you have it running, paint.

does the motor run??

I had to replace all of the above on my pelton.

good luck,

bernie


----------

